# [Usertest] Alttagstest Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser 240



## davidwigald11 (24. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen 

Wie einige bereits wissen, hab ich mir die o.g. AiO ja auch bestellt und versprochen ein paar Werte zu liefern. Ich werde hier kein Review schreiben über jegliche Packungsbeilagen, oder irgendwas, sondern viel mehr wie die AiO so im Alltag performed und vor allem einige offene Fragen beantworten (@PCGH_Torsten @Threshold)

*Testsystem:*
Ryzen 3700x @Stock
X570 Aorus Ultra
5700XT Red Devil @UV 1050mV
32GB G.skill Trident Z RGB
Dark Base 700 @inverted
*Vergleichskühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 3*

*Montage:*
Dazu sollte ich wohl einiges erwähnen, vielleicht ist der Teil interessant für @PCGH_Torsten  (falls er das ließt  )
Mein ursprünglicher Plan war es, die AiO in die Front zu setzen, wodurch man die ARGB Lüfter überhaupt nicht sieht. Daher wollte ich diese woanders im Case benutzen und die AiO selber mit meinen vorhandenen Arctic P14 nutzen. Das war mir bisher noch *nicht möglich*
Grund dafür: Die mitgelieferten Lüfter haben *keine* Gewindebohrungen. Sie sind ausschließlich dafür gedacht mit den mitgelieferten langen Schrauben *(s. Bild 1)* auf einen Radiator zu kommen. Eine Mutter zu verwenden um sie trotzdem damit am Case zu verschrauben funktioniert eher nicht, weil die Schrauben dafür wiederum zu kurz sind. Der Plan die AiO mit 140er Lüftern zu betreiben und zu testen wie diese performen (bspw. durch Abdeckung der Seiten mit Klebeband um den Luftstrom nicht zu verschwenden) ist damit also vorerst auf Eis gelegt, vielleicht fällt einem hier ja noch was ein, wie ich das hinbekommen könnte.

Edit: Evtl kann man einfach passende Schrauben trotzdem in den Lüfter drehen wie man es bei den Arctic immer sowieso macht? Dazu muss ich aber erstmal die AiO weiter testen, weil ich mir damit mein Rückgaberecht definitiv versauen würde 

*Radiator:*
Auch hier muss ich einiges zu sagen. Mitgeliefert werden 8x lange Schrauben für die Lüfter auf der einen Seite des Radiators und 8x kurze Schrauben für den Radiator selber. Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie andere hier den Radiator mit den vorgesehenen Schrauben montiert haben, ohne diesen zu demolieren  Selbst die kurzen Schrauben sind in meinen Augen viel zu lang, man kommt den Kühlfinnen gefährlich nahe wenn man die Schrauben anzieht. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob an den Bohrungspunkten die Kühlfinnen etwas niedriger sind damit das nicht passiert, war etwas schwer zu erkennen. Hab mich jedenfalls nicht getraut und es sein gelassen 

Mein Plan war nämlich sowieso folgende Montage: *(Bild 1)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also Radiator -> Blende -> Lüfter
Das funktioniert so prinzipiell eigentlich nicht. Denn Der Radiator wird wie auf dem Bild dargestellt natürlich von Innen verschraubt. Dann sind aber logischerweise keine Bohrungen mehr frei um die Lüfter anzubringen. Wenn man nach dem Handbuch geht, MUSS das ganze also so montiert werden: Blende -> Radiator -> Lüfter.
Im Endeffekt hat es aber doch funktioniert. Ich habe die langen Schrauben für die Lüfter einfach durch den Lüfter bis in den Radiator gedreht. Es ist sehr tricky, weilwie man auf dem Bild sieht, gehen die Schrauben fast gerade mal durch den Lüfter und müssen dann noch durch die Blende und in den Radiator. Es hat zwar irgendwie hingehauen, indem ich mit Kraft das graue Gummi der Lüfter etwas zusammengedrückt hab und die Schraube gepackt hat. Also es kann funktionieren, für all die, die ihre Gehäuseblende *zwischen* Radiator und Lüfter haben wollen.

*Die Logoplate/Pumpenblock:*
Was ich sehr gut finde, die Pumpe lässt sich in jeder beliebigen Position anbringen, natürlich in 90°C Schritten. Die Schläuche sind sehr flexibel, können auch auf jeder Seite positioniert werden und lassen sich am Pumpenblock selber auch etwas drehen. Der Einbau war sehr einfach deshalb. Die Logoplate an sich ist beim ersten Mal wirklich schwer herauszubekommen, danach geht es aber. Das Wechseln ist mit einem Handgriff erledigt und erfordert noch nicht mal den Rechner auf die Seite zu legen. Glaswand ab, Ring abdrehen, andere Logoplate rein, fertig. Hier folgt noch ein Update zu meinen individuell gestalteten Logos!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So AiO sitzt, jetzt gehts an den interessanten Teil.

*Die Kühlleistung: (Übersichtstabelle der Ergebnisse am Ende)*
Current/Max/Min/Avg
Alpenföhn Brocken 3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Idle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Cinebench R20

Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser 240:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Idle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Cinebench R20

*Ergebnisse:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die AiO schlägt den Brocken 3 in Sachen Kühlleistung! Die Werte sind alle @Stock! Ich habe hier nichts verstellt. Daher sind sie für viele vielleicht nicht ganz so aussagekräftig, warum erkläre ich jetzt. Aufgepasst @Threshold 

*Lautstärke:*
Hier erfolgen keine dBA Messungen! Damit kann sowieso kaum jemand was anfangen, ich jedenfalls nicht. Ein subjektiver Eindruck hilft mir oft mehr. Ich besitze außerdem nicht das tehcnische Equipment dafür.
@Stock ist die AiO schon gut hörbar. Die Lüfter sind bei ihren 1100RPM unter Volllast deutlich hörbar, was aber nicht verwundern dürfte, 1100 RPM sind nun mal 1100 RPM. Die Pumpe ist bei ihrer Max Drehzahl deutlich hörbar aus dem geschlossenen Case. Im Idle ist die Pumpe fast nicht zu hören und die Lüfter sind silent.
Im Vergleich mit dem Brocken 3 ist die AiO @Stock auf jeden Fall lauter sowohl im idle, als auch bei Volllast.

Interessant wird es erst, wenn man die Lüfterkurven konfiguriert. Dazu nutze ich die Software von Gigabyte, System Information Viewer:
-> Die Lüfter lassen sich herunter regeln bis ~500RPM
-> Die Pumpe lässt sich herunter regeln bis ~1000RPM

*Pumpe:*
Bei der Pumpe war es etwas schwer festzustellen, weil ich die Kurve theoretisch bis auf 0 RPM runter ziehen konnte. Dann sprang die CPU Temperatur aber rapide nach oben bis auf fast 70°C im idle und die Pumpe ging sofort wieder hoch, trotz der eingestellten Kurve. Etwa 1000 RPM war der Wert, an dem ich die Pumpe im idle problemlos laufen lassen konnte um angenehme ~40°C im idle zu haben.
Die Pumpe ist zwischen 1000 und 1600 RPM gar nicht zu hören. Ab ~1700 kann man wenn man mit dem Ohr ans Case geht, ein leises Surren hören. Bei 1m Abstand, ist nichts zu hören. Ab 2000 RPM ca. ist die Pumpe aus dem geschlossenen Case hörbar. So hoch muss sie aber gar nicht drehen. Es ändert an den Temperaturen tatsächlich so gut wie nichts. Ich habe sie jetzt bei ca. ~1600RPM im idle und ~2000RPM unter Volllast. Im idle höre ich dementsprechend nichts, unter Volllast etwas. Wenn man aber sehr auf silent aus ist, kriegt man die selbst unter Volllast silent. Die Kurven lassen sich komplett frei einstellen, wenn man will könnte man die Pumpe sogar bis 90°C mit 1000 RPM laufen lassen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Punkte lassen sich sogar rein theoretisch zu einer Gerade machen. Nur der letzte Punkt bei 100°C 100% bleibt so. Bis 90°C Könnte man die Pumpe also komplett silent regeln.

*Lüfter:*
Die Lüfter sind für 120mm ARGB Lüfter wirklich gut. Da hatte ich schon sehr viel schlechtere Exemplare. Das selbe was bei der Pumpe gilt, gilt hier auch. Die Lüfter lassen sich komplett frei regeln, wenn man möchte auch als Gerade, bis 90°C mit der Minimaldrehzahl meinetwegen. Diese liegt ca. bei ~500RPM.
Zwischen 500-700RPM sind die Lüfter unhörbar aus dem geschlossenen Case. Ab 700-800 hört man ein leichtes Rauschen, wirklich wenig. Ab 900 sind sie hörbar.

*Fazit:*
Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis bisher wirklich zufrieden!
Die Stock Einstellungen sind halt einfach nicht das Wahre. Wer hier erwartet, dass er das Ding einbaut und los gehts, der liegt falsch, außer ihm ist die Lautstärke komplett egal. @Stock ist die AiO sowohl im idle, als auch im Cinebench lauter als der Brocken 3. Wenn man sich aber die Zeit nimmt, die Lüfter und  Pumpenkurven einzustellen, dann sieht man die wahre Stärke. Sowohl Pumpe als auch Lüfter lassen sich im idle und unter Volllast so gut wie lautlos regeln. Nach einigen Anpassungen, bin ich sowohl idle, als auch Volllast definitiv leiser unterwegs als mit dem Brocken 3. Spätestens unter Volllast war dieser nämlich deutlich zu hören. Das kann die AiO besser. Die Temperaturen sind @Stock deutlich besser als mit dem Luftkühler. Wenn man die AiO sehr silent regelt, sind sie relativ ähnlich, vielleicht ein paar °C besser als mit dem Luftkühler.
Dazu kommt natürlich die super Optik und die austauschbare Logoplate, bei der man seiner Kreativität freien Lauf lassen kann.

Und niemals vergessen: Mehr RGB = Mehr FPS 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Daher wollte ich diese woanders im Case benutzen und die AiO selber mit meinen vorhandenen Arctic P14 nutzen.


Jetzt endlich schnall ist das, was du meinst, dass das nicht passt mit den Schrauben.   
Ich hab mich immer gewundert und gedacht, dass du einfach zu blöd bist, die Schrauben vom Radiator einzuschrauben.


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jetzt endlich schnall ist das, was du meinst, dass das nicht passt mit den Schrauben.
> Ich hab mich immer gewundert und gedacht, dass du einfach zu blöd bist, die Schrauben vom Radiator einzuschrauben.


Nein das verstehst du falsch  Ich hab die Montage schon genauso gemacht wie im Handbuch. Die mitgelieferten Schrauben für den Radiator sind trotzdem meiner Meinung nach zu lang. Ich werde gleich ein Foto machen damit du verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2020)

Oder liegt es daran, dass das Blech des Dark Base 700 so dünn ist?


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. Oktober 2020)

Das kann durchaus sein. Aber das müsste locker 1mm dicker sein, damit die Schraube beim Anziehen dem Radiator nicht zu nahe kommt. Ich bezweifle, dass normale Bleche nochmal 1mm dicker sind, das wäre echt viel.


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jetzt endlich schnall ist das, was du meinst, dass das nicht passt mit den Schrauben.
> Ich hab mich immer gewundert und gedacht, dass du einfach zu blöd bist, die Schrauben vom Radiator einzuschrauben.


So hier was ich meine:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Schraube halte ich *direkt* an die Kühlfinnen. Eingekreist ist das Bohrloch.
Wie man sieht ist die Schraube doch viel zu lang? Den markierte Bereich innerhalb der senkrechten Striche würde ich doch komplett in den Radiator drehen. Das sind locker 1-2mm bzw. fast die Hälfte der Schraube. So dick ist doch kein Blech vom Case. Da soll mir mal jemand erklären wie die Montage hier angedacht ist.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2020)

Schraub den Radiator mal in den Deckel. Ich wette, dass das einen Unterschied macht.


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schraub den Radiator mal in den Deckel. Ich wette, dass das einen Unterschied macht.


Einen Unterschied für die Kühlleistung, die Lautstärke, oder das Problem mit den Schrauben? 

Bei dem invertierten Case glaub ich halt, dass das für die Grafikkarte gar nicht gut wäre. Die würde ja nur noch heiße Luft abkriegen wenn die Lüfter reinpusten. Wenn sie rauspusten würde der Radiator nur mit warmer Luft gekühlt werden. Meinst du also Lüfter oben reinpustend, oder raus?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem könnte das sehr eng werden... Dazu kommt, dass ich die Pumpe nochmal komplett von der CPU runter nehmen muss, weil die Schläuche auf die andere Seite müssten. Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich noch genug WLP habe


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Einen Unterschied für die Kühlleistung, die Lautstärke, oder das Problem mit den Schrauben?


Schrauben. Ich denke, dass es im Deckel besser ablaufen wird als vorne.


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schrauben. Ich denke, dass es im Deckel besser ablaufen wird als vorne.


Warum? Die Blende ist oben genauso dünn wie vorne. Das würde an den Schrauben nicht viel ändern denk ich.
Achso vielleicht kam das auf dem Bild nicht so rüber, aber da ist NUR der Radiator zu sehen. Wo ich die Schraube dran halte, das ist nicht das Blech. Das Blech vom Case ist gar nicht auf dem Bild zu sehen. Der eingekreiste Bereich mit dem Bohrloch ist am Radiator selber. Das Blech käme also nur davor. Es ist aber halt viel zu dünn, bzw. die Schraube offenbar viel zu lang.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2020)

Also, bei mir hatte ich mit den Schrauben keine Probleme, egal welcher Radiator drin war.


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. Oktober 2020)

Aber das war ja auch ein anderer Radiator


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2020)

Ja, diverse andere. Daher wundert mich das, dass das bei Alpenföhn anders ist.
Ich würde ja tippen, dass das Problem nicht der Radiator ist, sondern der Typ mit dem Schraubendreher.


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, diverse andere. Daher wundert mich das, dass das bei Alpenföhn anders ist.
> Ich würde ja tippen, dass das Problem nicht der Radiator ist, sondern der Typ mit dem Schraubendreher.


Also ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht erklären wie das an mir liegen soll  Du siehst ja die Schrauben und wie lang die sind. Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte wäre, dass unter den Bohrungen die Kühlfinnen eben niedriger sind als an den anderen Stellen. Ich kann das kaum erkennen. Wollte das aber auch ungerne testen, weil wenn das dann nicht der Fall ist, wars das mit einer eventuellen Rückgabe


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Oktober 2020)

Es gibt einige AiOs wo die Schrauben zu lang sind. Egal ob für die Lüfter, Gehäuse blech oder gar beides. Da muss man sich überwinden und die Schrauben kurzerhand in die Lamellen drücken oder sich selbst kurze Schrauben besorgen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2020)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Es gibt einige AiOs wo die Schrauben zu lang sind. Egal ob für die Lüfter, Gehäuse blech oder gar beides. Da muss man sich überwinden und die Schrauben kurzerhand in die Lamellen drücken oder sich selbst kurze Schrauben besorgen.


Oder man beschwert sich beim Hersteller, dass die Schrauben zu lang sind und lässt sich kürzere schicken.


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. Oktober 2020)

Wo genau geht denn eigentlich das Wasser durch den Radiator? Das ist ja vermutlich nicht direkt bei den Bohrungen, da sollte es ja nicht mal wirklich was ausmachen, wenn die Lamellen leicht verbogen sind. Wobei das natürlich trotzdem nicht optimal ist, aber rein theoretisch gesehen mal.


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Oktober 2020)

Durch die Kanäle im Radi, also die Abschnitte zwischen den Lamellen. Früher hatten einige Hersteller clevererweise Kanäle unter den Gewinden, das war dann wirklich gefährlich


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Oktober 2020)

6 mm + 30 mm Schrauben sind in letzter Zeit übrigens ziemlicher Standard bei KoWaküs, Asetekmodelle sogar immer wieder 8 mm + 31 mm obwohl praktisch keine Kühlung mehr als 2-3 mm Vorkammer hat. Man demoliert also bei praktisch allen Herstellern die Lamellen, wenn kein Gehäuseblech angemessener Dicke dazwischen kommt. Zum Glück sind aber Radiatoren mir Rohren direkt unter den Schrauben vom KoWaKü-Markt verschwunden. Wenn ein zu dickes Blech im Spiel ist oder gar Gummi-Entkoppler im Gehäuse die Nutzung von Unterlegscheiben erzwingen, hat man das umgekehrte Problem und leider kriegt man UNC6-32 nicht in beliebiger Länge im Baumarkt.

Die Wing Boost 3 ARGB haben übrigens den ganz normalen Lochdurchmesser von rund 4 mm, die Retail-Version wird mit den bekannten, selbstschneidenen Lüfterschrauben ausgeliefert. Kann man damit also problemlos am Gehäuse befestigen, nur liegen sie der Gletscherwasser nicht bei, weil hier die Lüfter ja am Radiator befestigt werden sollen.

Noch zur Pumpe: Minimal sind 1.200 U/min spezifiziert. Erfahrungsgemäß tut es der Lebensdauer von Pumpen nicht gut, wenn man sie zu weit runterregelt und das Ding bei 1.200 U/min wirklich richtig leise ist, würde ich nicht noch weiter runtergehen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (30. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Wing Boost 3 ARGB haben übrigens den ganz normalen Lochdurchmesser von rund 4 mm, die Retail-Version wird mit den bekannten, selbstschneidenen Lüfterschrauben ausgeliefert. Kann man damit also problemlos am Gehäuse befestigen, nur liegen sie der Gletscherwasser nicht bei, weil hier die Lüfter ja am Radiator befestigt werden sollen.


Das hab ich mir gedacht. Schrauben hab ich mehr als genug von gefühlt 10 Arctic Lüftern die noch alle irgendwo in meiner Wohnung rumfliegen  Nur versau ich mir damit wahrscheinlich die Garantie wenn ich die Schrauben einfach rein drehe. Ist ja nicht das angedachte Nutzungsverhalten.


PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Noch zur Pumpe: Minimal sind 1.200 U/min spezifiziert. Erfahrungsgemäß tut es der Lebensdauer von Pumpen nicht gut, wenn man sie zu weit runterregelt und das Ding bei 1.200 U/min wirklich richtig leise ist, würde ich nicht noch weiter runtergehen.


Also ich hab das jetzt nochmal über nen längeren Zeitraum getestet. Meine Pumpe geht bis 1000 runter. Unter 1500 ist sie aus dem geschlossenen Case unhörbar und so lass ich sie auch laufen. Im idle so bei ~1400
Ich schätze mal das sollte der Pumpe nix ausmachen.

Für alle die es noch interessiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Logo erfolgreich selbst gestaltet mit einfacher schwarzer Klebefolie. Funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## hugolost (19. November 2020)

Das mit der Pumpe kann ich bestätigen. Bei max. Drehzahl hört man sie deutlich aus dem Case heraus. unter 1800u/min geht es und bei 1500u/min ist sie nicht mehr Hörbar.
Aber die Temperatur steigt dabei um 4° an (gemessen mit einem I7 4790K@4,6GHz).

Und ja schrauben sind zu Kurz. Laut Alpenföhn soll man wenn die Schrauben Probleme machen von der Rückseite der Lüfter die Gummipuffer abmachen (sind geklebt). Evtl. kommen in zukünftigen Versionen Längere Schrauben zum einsatz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Links Alpenföhn Lüfter+Schraube, Rechts Be-Quiet Lüfter+Schraube.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (8. Dezember 2020)

Ich blicke jetzt bei den Anschlüssen nicht ganz durch, mein Mainboard hat nur einen 12v 4 Pin RGB Anschluss, passt das dann für diese AiO?


----------

